# Used to Fold.....wondering.



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

Not a gamer so never took much interest in GPU'S or gaming machines but I am curious.

How do the latest graphics cards and the PS3 compare from the Folding viewpoint?
I assume mid-range and upwards GPU's would outproduce the PS3???

Not Folded since it fried my 1900xt 

Would appreciate gpu models/PS3 comparisons.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

8600GTS 1.3K stock, 1.6k OCed
9600GT 2.5K stock, 3.5k OCed
9600GS0/8800GS 3K stock, up to 4.5K OCed
8800GT/9800GT 4k stock, 5K OCed
9800GTX/GTS250 5k stock, 6K or so OCed
GTX 260 6.5K stock, 8k OCed

A PS3 by comparison gets around 800


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks [ION]

Wow, the PS3 used to be IT...........now it seems so lame compared to latest gen GPU's.
Was considering getting a PS3 for the folks to use but methinks a rig upgrade more likely


----------

